# Beginners Group - Please Comment Freely



## gardenshed (Feb 10, 2007)

This beginners group appreciates all comment, and will return the favour if requested. This blog is not meant as an exhibition, but as a means of dialogue and critique.

Please give the benefit of your experience.

http://www.satpix.blogspot.com


----------



## Mikeserver (Feb 17, 2007)

For people with same taste and feeling of yours will like your web page very much.


----------

